# Scolopendra morsitans pics



## Nathan1234 (Jan 14, 2010)

hey all, just some pics of my Scolopendra morsitans (im from australia)


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 14, 2010)

Cool.  It amazes me how diff species can have such a similar color pattern.


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks
ya it is, love em, this pede is great for pics, nice and calm, not lik my others lol


----------



## plo (Jan 14, 2010)

Congrats, that is very nice pede, are they always calm ? Now in the top three of my must get pedes, Thanks for sharing


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

plo said:


> Congrats, that is very nice pede, are they always calm ? Now in the top three of my must get pedes, Thanks for sharing


all gd, glad ya like her

this one is generally good for pics,

how are you going to get it? its a AUSTRALIAN pede


----------



## plo (Jan 15, 2010)

HOPE HOPE HOPE !!! Why cant you guys share ?


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

plo said:


> HOPE HOPE HOPE !!! Why cant you guys share ?


our govnernment is silly (but good as it protects our native animals)


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 15, 2010)

plo said:


> HOPE HOPE HOPE !!! Why cant you guys share ?


Maybe the same reason why *you guys* can't/don't want to share.


----------



## Cracks (Jan 15, 2010)

ha Nath you are an internet Sl#t,lol great pics mate. Some of these exotics (to Aust) are brilliant, good to see some aussie pics up though...:worship:


----------



## Alejandro45 (Jan 15, 2010)

well you can start a legit breeding project and sell them to US pede breeders on the fourm..

wish the government was more strict when the thylacine was still around


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 15, 2010)

Alejandro45 said:


> well you can start a legit breeding project and sell them to US pede breeders on the fourm..


Impossible without permits on both sides. And as as far as I know it's not that cheap/easy to get the permission.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Cracks (Jan 15, 2010)

Alejandro45 said:


> well you can start a legit breeding project and sell them to US pede breeders on the fourm..
> 
> wish the government was more strict when the thylacine was still around


Funny if you ever get down to Tassie and do the Gordon river cruise you will beleive that they still exist. Massive areas of dense untouched wilderness that nobody would know what was in there.


----------



## DMBizeau (Jan 16, 2010)

that is a very cool pede.


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 16, 2010)

Cracks said:


> ha Nath you are an internet Sl#t,lol great pics mate. Some of these exotics (to Aust) are brilliant, good to see some aussie pics up though...:worship:


bahahahahaha
hey cracks, didnt think i would see you on here ahahaha,

ya i put up pics every now and then


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 16, 2010)

Alejandro45 said:


> well you can start a legit breeding project and sell them to US pede breeders on the fourm..
> 
> wish the government was more strict when the thylacine was still around


send me the cash for the permits and ill see wat i can do :} hahahaha


----------



## skips (Jan 17, 2010)

I've wanted one of these forever.  This is a tease.  Cool centipede.


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

skips said:


> I've wanted one of these forever.  This is a tease.  Cool centipede.


hahah thanks,

how ya plan on gettin it? its a aussie pede


----------



## zonbonzovi (Jan 18, 2010)

Is their a Smilie for 'arousal'?  That 'pede is smokin'


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 18, 2010)

haha thanks  i got a better response for this pede on this forum than i did on the aussie ones lol


----------



## skips (Jan 19, 2010)

Nathan1234 said:


> hahah thanks,
> 
> how ya plan on gettin it? its a aussie pede


exactly...that's why i've wanted it for a long time as opposed to already having it.



zonbonzovi said:


> Is their a Smilie for 'arousal'?  That 'pede is smokin'


hahahaha.  if you send a request to whomever controls these things for a new smiley, i'll second the motion.


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 19, 2010)

There seems to be a lot of colour variation in _s. morstans_. Mine is exactly like the one in the link -

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?i...ox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&sa=X&um=1

            Great pede, much more laid back than other types I have kept in the past. Not sure of their longevity, but I was gifted mine in 2004 and it's still taking down cricks like an express train


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi,

that's Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, not S. morsitans. 

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 20, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Hi,
> 
> that's Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, not S. morsitans.
> 
> ...


u talkin bout my pede? or the one n the link?


----------



## peterbourbon (Jan 20, 2010)

Hi,

the one in the link, of course.
Though the picture seems to be from IORIO (french myriapodologist), it is definitely no Scolopendra morsitans. You can see it by the fact that headplate does not overlap first tergite and the small amount of sparsely hirsute antenna segments (S. morsitans has constantly 6 in most cases, but never only 3-4).

I suppose IORIO did not identify this centipede as S. morsitans (i'd be surprised since he should know how to identify centipedes), but the person who put the photo up.

Regards
Turgut


----------



## Melmoth (Jan 20, 2010)

peterbourbon said:


> Hi,
> 
> that's Ethmostigmus trigonopodus, not S. morsitans.
> 
> ...


  Interesting. There must have been quite a few people thinking it is _s. morsitans_ as the guy I got it off, bought it from a dealer who sold it as morsitans.

      Hmm, seems it is commonly sold as morsitans 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=60876


----------



## Alejandro45 (Jan 22, 2010)

can you get some better pics?

A full body picture would be nice


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 23, 2010)

Alejandro45 said:


> can you get some better pics?
> 
> A full body picture would be nice


im not gunna dig up the pede for pics soz,

ill hav a look, i might hav a old one somewere


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 23, 2010)

Most of us haven't learned the new text language yet  Strange to me that there was so much confusion with trigs and morsitans with dealers, probably most in for the money and don't care what they are.  Sometimes this is a bonus, misIDing animals that are more in demand than the price reflects:razz:, goes the other way too though if you don't know what the animal is.


----------

